# Building an i7 core PC. ~$2600



## Vizud (Jan 18, 2009)

Hello:grin:! I am new to this forum and seek advice in building my own PC. My PC will be used mainly for games, adobe after effects, photoshop, autocad, and some other programs. My budget is around $2600, willing to raise a bit if necessary. I already have keyboard, monitor, OS, and monitor, so that won't be a problem.
So far, this is what I have...

Motherboard: EVGA 132-BL-E758-A1 LGA 1366 Intel X58 ATX Intel Motherboard
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188039
*$299.99*

Processor: Intel Core i7 940 Nehalem 2.93GHz
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115201
*$564.99*

RAM: CORSAIR DOMINATOR 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Triple Channel Kit Desktop Memory
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145224
*$229.00*

Graphics Card: XFX GX295NHHFF GeForce GTX 295 1792MB 896 (448 x 2)-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card

*$499.99*

Hard Drives(two for RAID-0): 2x Western Digital VelociRaptor WD3000GLFS 300GB 10000 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136260
*$459.98*

Which sums up to: *$2,023.95*
So I have around $500~600 left to spend, for the case, power supply, and whatever I am lacking (This is my first PC), if it's not enough, feel free to change any of the hardware I chose. All opinions are appreciated! ray:
Thanks in advance.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

The case is kind of a personal decision. Do you have any size requirements? Some like small cases, but then you might have problems fitting in a rather large video card, as well as reduced airflow which can lead to heat issues. Do you like a plain looking case, or something a little flashier? Give me an idea and I'll take a look around.

Power supplies are quite important. A lot of people skimp in that area, figuring it's just something you plug into the wall. Giving the sticky in the power supply section a read is a very good idea. http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html . That being said, I wouldn't run a GTX295 on anything less than 850 watts. The Corsair 850TX was fairly recently released, and the prices have been nice since then. 120 bucks after rebate is a great price. It's also going to depend on future plans, like adding another video card. Then you'd be looking at 1000 watts at least. Here's a link to the 850. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139009


----------



## Vizud (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for your quick reply!
I really don't mind about the case, but if possible, I'd like something flashier really, not necessary though. Size, I don't need any small case either, so a normal one is alright I guess.

Regarding the power supply, I don't have any future plans, for now at least. The Corsair power supply you suggested seems really nice, if 850W is all I need I will get this I suppose. Thanks for the power supply guide, I will read it when I have time, as I have to go now. Thanks again!


----------



## cami (Sep 24, 2006)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139007 I personally would go with 1000w for a system like this. 


IMO the velocirapters are a huge waste of money, the performance drop when using these wont be very noticeable. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118019 might as well get a quality cooler. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119138 A nice case. pick what you think looks good, but i would recommend a full tower for a computer of this caliber. Antec 1200 is also nice.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

I have an Antec 1200, and it is a great case. Big though, real big. Heavy sucker too, think it's somewhere around 35 pounds empty. There is also the Antec 900 for something a little smaller, it's very popular, and a lot of people around here use it. Here's the 1200. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129043 
Antec 900 - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129058 

CoolerMaster has some very nice cases as well, I'll link a couple of them. I considered the Stacker 830 Evolution and the Cosmos line before I got the 1200.
830 Evo - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119122 
Cosmos 1000 - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119138 

Then there's ThermalTake, the Armour line of cases are beauties too.
ArmourPlus - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133056 
Xaser VI - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133051 
Spedo - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133073 

Lian Li is kind of the Cadillac of cases.
PC-P60 Armoursuit - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112160 
The PC-P80 expensive and way out of my league. - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112159 


That's just an idea, there are lots of cases out there. When you start to narrow down what you like, do a bit of research and read some reviews and all that.


----------



## Vizud (Jan 18, 2009)

Thank you both for replies.
Alright, so I added the 1000W power supply and the quality cooler cami said.
After checking out the cases, I decided to go for the Antec 1200, seems to fit my needs, and looks pretty nice.

About the velocirapters, I decided to check out some reviews, and noticed that many were having problems with them and stuff, so I decided to go with your offer on getting the 500GB WD HDDs, thanks for this!

So to sum up:

Power Supply: CORSAIR CMPSU-1000HX 1000W ATX12V 2.2 / EPS12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Modular Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power Supply
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139007
*$269.99*

Case: Antec 1200
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129043
*$154.99*

Fan: ZALMAN CNPS9700 LED 110mm 2 Ball CPU Cooler
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139007
*$53.99*

HD: 2x Raid-0 Western Digital Caviar Black WD5001AALS 500GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136320
*$379.98*

Which brings me to... *$2192.92* which sounds pretty good to me. :grin:

If there is anything I still lack, please let me know, thanks!


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

How about cd/dvd/blueray drive(s)?
There's mounts for two optional fans on the 1200, one clips onto a drive bay and the other is a door fan. You don't necessarily need them, but something to keep in mind depending on your temps.


----------



## Vizud (Jan 18, 2009)

Yeah, I was actually looking at cd/dvd burners at the moment, but I am really having a hard time deciding which to buy I don't really want to get a bluray drive, since I believe it is a bit expensive for my taste. Anyways, I was looking at some of these cd/dvd burners..

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827129023
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106264
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827118023
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827135184

Or... any suggestion?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Any of the above would work. Burners are pretty much all good. I'd select the Pioneer that you linked as 82% of 91 reviews gave it 5 eggs. Not that it means much, don't pay too much attention to user reviews, the products are new and haven't been owned for long. Just a guideline eh. I'm currently using samsung, but wouldn't hesitate to get the Pioneer.


----------



## Vizud (Jan 18, 2009)

Alright, Pioneer will it be I guess. xD
One more thing, I just noticed that the fan I had isn't compatible with the i7 I will buy, so I was forced to change, and I found this...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835702007
Think this is good?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Just noticed something, that Pioneer burner is IDE, you would be much better off with a SATA interface. Much easier to hook up and sata is the way of the future, there's even some motherboards without ide channels. The other 3 burners were all sata, so any one of those. Ide is a pain compared to sata, but it's your option, I like the thin sata cables for better airflow too.

Never tried one, but it's a very nice looking hsf. Here's a link to a review on it, not overly impressive when compared to others, but would do an adequate job. http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/1701/vigor_monsoon_iii_lt_dual_120mm_cpu_cooler/index.html 

My pick for a socket 1366 hsf hasn't been released yet, but soon. Haven't seen the numbers, but unless they really dropped the ball, it'll be great. http://www.tweaktown.com/articles/1718/1/xigmatek_thor_s_hammer_s126384_exclusive_preview/index.html 
I'm using the Kingwin RVT-12025 on my socket 775 board, and it's a great cooler and a rebranded Xigmatek HDT-S1283. It's very close to the TRUE in performance. 

And then the current ruler of lga775 coolers (TRUE) comes in a 1366 version http://www.crazypc.com/products/ultra-120-1366-50985.html


----------



## Vizud (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for telling me about the IDE, I never would have noticed haha xD
And that last cooler looks tight, so i'll get it. Will I need to get a fan besides the cooler and the fan in the i7 if I plan to overclock?


----------



## cami (Sep 24, 2006)

probably not with the case you are getting.


----------



## Vizud (Jan 18, 2009)

Alright, thanks for the reply, so I will post the final build I ended up with later on when I have some more time!


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

The case comes with 3 120mm front intakes, 2 120mm rear exhausts, and the 200mm top exhaust. There's also room for 2 more 120x120x25mm fans, one in a mount on the door and the other a mount that clips onto one of the drive bays. Only thing is if you use the drive bay mount, you can't have any hard drives in that 3 drive bay. Of course, that still leaves room for 6 hdd's. lol, I can fit 3 more still. 

I noticed that the Zalman you mentioned in post#4 doesn't list the LGA1366 socket. Though the link was to the psu. If it's this one, doesn't look like it'll fit. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118019 
The socket is larger than the 775. So, to put the Zalman 9700 on you would need this kit. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118045


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

With all that money for a system I wouldnt put down liquid cooling if you are planning on overclocking any.


----------



## Vizud (Jan 18, 2009)

Ok so I am somewhat confuse with all this about the fans, coolers, liquid cooling and heatsinks.
Around how many of each should a PC have?
If I were to add liquid cooling, do I need to remove the fans and coolers? Can someone explain? x_x


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

With liquid cooling, you can leave your casefans in the case running. You dont have to but it is reccommended to keep some airflow. You replace CPU coolers with waterblocks and you have a system that keeps CPUs, GPUs, etc cool instead of those noisy fans.

This thread will help you: overclockersclub.com


----------



## Vizud (Jan 18, 2009)

Ok, so I spent a lot of time researching these liquid cooling systems, I believe the best choice for my pocket will probably be one of those full cover blocks. Though, I am really having trouble choosing one. Anyone know a good one? Not so pricey preferably..


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Liquid would be nice if you live in a real warm climate, or are planning on some very high overclocks. For reasonable normal use, air is fine. It mostly comes down to what you want to do with your system, and it doesn't sound like your the extreme overclocker sort. Regular gaming and stuff, the Zalman with the adapter and the usual fans will be all you need. Even the two optional fans for the case can be added later, depends on what sort of temps you get. Water is something you can add on any time, it's a lot of complication at this time. 

It's the type of thing that I'll get around to eventually, since I tend to "test" the systems stability a bit. Now that I think of it, I'm at 4009Mhz on the cpu as we speak. Will probably reboot in an hour or so and jack the bus a tad. Think I might go with a touch of vcore tonight too.


----------



## Vizud (Jan 18, 2009)

Well, you guessed right! xD
I am not really the extreme overclocking type, and well, after reading what you said, you are right. I think I can do fine with fans and coolers for the moment.


----------



## Vizud (Jan 18, 2009)

Alright guys, so I will actually be missing a mouse and a keyboard now, as mine really are old. Any good suggestions? Preferably around $20 or less for each, thanks


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

You can get a real inexpensive Logitech keyboard, haven't tried this one. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823126013 

The one I'm typing on right now is part of a desktop, so it includes a mouse. The keyboard is quite nice, but the mouse sucks. Would be ok in an emergency, not that I'll be able to find it if I ever need it. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823126018 

For mice, there is no way I'd ever suggest any twenty buck mouse. There is only one mouse that I use, except one cordless, and own about four or five of these. The best mouse on the planet, IMHO. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826104178


----------



## Vizud (Jan 18, 2009)

Ok, so I am NEARLY done with my build.. I think I am just missing one more thing, in order to get the price a bit down, would a 850W be enough to run my rig?
This one specifically...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817189017


----------



## cami (Sep 24, 2006)

850 is on the low end, but should be OK. That particular unit i have never used, so cant say either way. Can't go wrong with this unit though. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139009 I would also prefer the single 12v rail in the corsair over the 4 lower amp 12v rails in the xclio.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Now that's a no-brainer. Corsair all the way, no question. xclio is not a quality psu, and corsair is one of the best. Paying more for junk isn't a good idea.


----------

